# Selbergebauter Bikepark Weiden - Frauenricht



## AndyWeiden (21. August 2013)

Servus Zusammen

Ich bin auf diese Bilder gestoßen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wir in Weiden-Frauenricht das ist?
Bilder stammen von 2009, kann also im Moment schon wieder anders aussehen..danke


----------



## Wenzel79 (21. August 2013)

Schaut witzig aus. 

Aber auch bisserl konzeptlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyWeiden (22. August 2013)

Hier die aktuellen Bilder

















gruß Andy


----------



## ragazza (28. August 2013)

die aktuellen Bilder scheinen die allgemeine Situation im Raum Weiden
darzustellen.
Ich fahre alle zwei drei Wochen in Weiden, aber eure Trails sind in bedauerlichem Zustand. Am Fischerberg wächst langsam alles zu oder liegt unter Fallholz begraben. Viele andere schöne Abfahrten sind dermassen renaturiert, daß jeglicher Flow fehlt. Einzig die Abfahrt vom Sportplatz Theisseil runter zur Edelsdorfer Strasse ist noch fluffig.
Habe ich die neuen Trails noch nicht gefunden oder fährt Weiden nur noch zum Ochsenkopf ? 
Ich brauche nicht unbedingt künstliche Wege, aber in so einer prallen Natur sollten doch wenigstens noch ein paar Naturtrails frei befahrbar sein. Was ist nur mit den Oberpfälzern los ?


----------



## AndyWeiden (29. August 2013)

wo geht den der weg vom sportplatz theisseil? is da was gebaut?

also problem ist denk ich am fischerberg das der förster einfach dahinter is alles rückzubauen was erfindet und leider hat er alles gefunden.
evtl wird ja ein downhillbereich am fischerberg ausgewiesen...


----------



## ragazza (29. August 2013)

AndyWeiden schrieb:


> wo geht den der weg vom sportplatz theisseil? is da was gebaut?
> 
> also problem ist denk ich am fischerberg das der förster einfach dahinter is alles rückzubauen was erfindet und leider hat er alles gefunden.
> evtl wird ja ein downhillbereich am fischerberg ausgewiesen...



man muss ja nicht gleich künstliche Bauten in den Wald stellen, die ärgern den Förster leider sehr.
Ich meinte eher die natürlichen Trails von Gestrüpp und Fallholz zu befreien. 
Eine ausgewiesene Downhillstrecke würde nur Shuttle-Fahrer anziehen und Ärger kreieren. Das braucht niemand.


----------



## Schildbürger (29. August 2013)

Einfach mal öfter dort fahren, dann bleiben die Trails auch frei.
Hier waren auch mal wenig genutzte Trails zugewachsen, als ich vor ein paar Wochen wieder dort hinkam, waren die wieder fahrbar.


----------



## Boink (5. September 2013)

Kennt in weiden niemand nen förster der mal was stehen lassen würde? Fischerberg is klar da geht nix, da gäbs auch stress mit den Wanderern da bin ich froh das die guten "spots" die meisten nicht kennen.. Die Brettersammlung in Frauenricht is auch nix halbes und nix ganzes...

Big-Biker gäbs ja genug was man so mittags durch die Stadt fahren sieht.. oder fahrt ihr nur die Bikes um so ein Bike zu Fahren? 

Meldet euch mal gerne bei mir, holz und werkzeug is genug vorhanden, aber es muss mal was her das auch gedultet wird und nicht gleich wieder abgerissen wird..

Ich pflege gerne meine Trails richtung Parkstein aber da is nix grosses möglich....


----------



## WoodGhost (14. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem um Weiden, also hauptsächlich im Bereich Fischerberg ist, das der Förster... wie soll ich sagen... sehr eigen ist! Dieser Herr gehört zu der sehr konservativen und sehr Recht schaffenden Sorte. Das fängt schon damit an das wenn man z.B. die Wege, die zum auch zum größten Teil für die privaten Holzfällarbeiten genutzt werden nur ein Stück, und das Trotz Genehmigung verlässt, er denjenigen ein Hausverbot erteilt. Dazu kommt es, oder zumindest früher regelmäßig vorgekommen, das Wege mit dicken Stämmen und teilweise auch mit einer Art Krähenfüssen ausgelegt wurden. Und wenn ein Förster, hier in diesen Fall auch Besitzer eines Waldes sogar öffentlich ausspricht das er nicht mal Wanderer in seinen Wald gerne sieht und sie eher duldet, dann sagt das schon viel über diese Person aus.
Es wurde vor kurzem eine Versammlung mit Oberbürgermeister Kurt Seggewiß, mehreren "Experten" und oben genannten Waldeigentümer mit anschließender Begehung ausgeführt. Aber leider ohne nennenswerte Erfolge. 
Und daher glaube ich kaum das am Fischerberg in Hinsicht auf MTB-freundliche Wege was groß voran geht. Aber vielleicht geschieht ja ein Wunder?


----------

